
Passwords Are on the Way Out, and It's about Time - okket
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/passwords-are-on-the-way-out-and-it-s-about-time/
======
explorigin
The article describes fingerprint sensors, iris scanners, and facial
recognition of increasing complexity for each one. But all of these things
could be fooled with not-unforeseen technology.

Biometric data is a username...not a password. It can be identity but not
authentication.

